# Topics > Entities > Scientific institutions >  Toyota Research Institute (TRI), Los Altos, California, USA

## Airicist

Toyota Motor Corporation

Toyota Research Institute - Advanced Development, Inc.

Website - tri.global

youtube.com/@toyotaresearchinstitute

twitter.com/toyotaresearch

linkedin.com/company/toyota-research-institute

medium.com/toyotaresearch

CEO - Gill Pratt

Vice President, Robotics Research - Russ Tedrake

Products and projects:

automated driving

T-TR1, virtual mobility/telepresence robot

----------


## Airicist

Toyota Press Conference at CES 2019: TRI CEO Dr. Gill Pratt

Published on Jan 10, 2019




> Toyota Research Institute CEO Dr. Gill Pratt presents "Guardian for All" vision of vehicle automation during the Toyota Press Conference at CES 2019 on Jan. 7 in Las Vegas. Presentation includes introduction of TRI's P4 automated driving research vehicle.

----------


## Airicist

TRI teaching robots to help people in their homes

Oct 3, 2019




> The Toyota Research Institute (TRI) is focused on creating and proving the technological breakthroughs necessary to make assistive home robots feasible. TRI is teaching a general purpose robot to perform useful human-level tasks in real homes. We believe teaching a robot tasks is a promising first step to achieving our broader vision of Fleet Learning, specifically for assisting and empowering people in their home.  And we hope that sharing this progress benefits others throughout the robotics community.

----------


## Airicist

Robo-Selfie - Adeptness at complex tasks in home environments

Jun 21, 2021




> Today, Toyota Research Institute (TRI) unveiled new robotics capabilities aimed at solving complex tasks in home environments. Specifically, TRI roboticists were able to train robots to understand and operate in complicated situations that confuse most other robots, including recognizing and responding to transparent and reflective surfaces in a variety of circumstances.


"Toyota Research Institute Reaches New Technical Milestones In Robotics"
Latest Advances Demonstrate Adeptness at Complex Tasks in Home Environments

June 21, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

Punyo-1: Soft tactile-sensing upper-body robot for large object manipulation and pHRI

Sep 26, 2022




> Aimee Goncalves, Naveen Kuppuswamy, Andrew Beaulieu, Avinash Uttamchandani, Katherine M. Tsui, Alex Alspach
> Toyota Research Institute (TRI)
> 
> Abstract— The manipulation of large objects and safe operation in the vicinity of humans are key capabilities of a general purpose domestic robotic assistant. We present the design of a soft, tactile-sensing humanoid upper-body robot and demonstrate whole-body rich-contact manipulation strategies for handling large objects. We demonstrate our hardware design philosophy for outfitting off-the-shelf hard robot arms and other components with soft tactile-sensing modules, including: (i) low-cost, cut-resistant, contact pressure localizing coverings for the arms, (ii) paws based on TRI's Soft-bubble sensors for the end effectors, and (iii) compliant force/geometry sensors for the coarse geometry sensing chest. We leverage the mechanical intelligence and tactile sensing of these modules to develop and demonstrate motion primitives for whole-body grasping. We evaluate the hardware's effectiveness in achieving grasps of varying strengths over a variety of large domestic objects. Our results demonstrate the importance of exploiting softness and tactile sensing in contact-rich manipulation strategies, as well as a path forward for whole-body force-controlled interactions with the world.

----------


## Airicist2

EXCLUSIVE look inside Toyota's robotics research lab

 Dec 16, 2021




> Toyota Research Institute has put what looks like little puffy oven mitts on its robots' grippers so they can handle and identify things by touch the way we naturally do. We got an exclusive early peek.

----------


## Airicist2

"Why we make our robots shop for groceries"
How challenge tasks drive the development of our mobile manipulation systems

October 26, 2022

----------

